# You are my inspiration



## Erinelle

Hello

I am pretty new here, and I am trying to abide by the forum rules but if I make a mistake somewhere please forgive me.
Okay, I am writing a letter/scrapbook message to someone in Japan and I would like to tell them that they are my inspiration.
I am currently learning Japanese at college, but I have only been doing it for a few months, and we have not covered anything that could help. I have tried the dictionary and helpful sites on the internet, but they actually confused me even more.
So if anyone could help me with the phrase : You are my inspiration
I would be very grateful.
Arigato gozimasu.

Erinelle
xxx


----------



## Flaminius

> I have tried the dictionary and helpful sites on the internet, but they actually confused me even more.


I presume the reason is that "inspiration" has no versatile translation in Japanese.  We have to look at the context and background of your enquiry.  Could you provide a more detailed explanation for what "inspiration" means here?


----------



## Erinelle

Hmm well thats hard to explain but I will try. Thank you for replying by the way.
What I meant by inspiration was that they have helped me to oversome hard times and to become a better person, working hard for my dreams. This is what I was trying to suggest by saying that they inspire me. Its part of a letter/scrapbook entry to Gackt ( a j-rock singer).
Um does that help?

Lol, there's no literal translation? Phew, I just thought I was being an absoloute idiot. Thanks!


----------



## imchongjun

Hi, Erinelle.
The word-for-word translation of "You are my inspiration" is
Anata wa watashi no insupireeshon desu.
This is an understandable but very awkward Japanese sentence.
Considering the situation you have been inspired by the songs of Gackt, the closest colloquial translation might be
Anata no uta kara genki o moraimashita.
(I received inspiration from your songs)
"genki o morau" (literally "to receive energy") or "yuuki o morau" ("to recieve courage to do something") is commonly used among Japanese people when they find a fresh vitality welling up inside after watching a drama, a concert, or even a sport game.


----------



## Erinelle

imchongjun said:


> Hi, Erinelle.
> The word-for-word translation of "You are my inspiration" is
> Anata wa watashi no insupireeshon desu.
> This is an understandable but very awkward Japanese sentence.
> Considering the situation you have been inspired by the songs of Gackt, the closest colloquial translation might be
> Anata no uta kara genki o moraimashita.
> (I received inspiration from your songs)
> "genki o morau" (literally "to receive energy") or "yuuki o morau" ("to recieve courage to do something") is commonly used among Japanese people when they find a fresh vitality welling up inside after watching a drama, a concert, or even a sport game.


 
Thank you so much! I know Hiragana, but I am still very new to Japanese, so I tend to make mistakes. Would anyone mind writing out the sentence " Anata no uta kara genki o moraimashita " for me in japanese please?
I think that Yuuki o Morau possibly converys what I was trying to say slightly better, so would that become "Anata no uta kara yuuki o moraimashita" ? Could someone possibly qrite that out for me as well?
Thank you all so much for your help!


----------



## imchongjun

Hi, Erinelle.
I am a newbie here too, and am not sure if I can use Japanese characters in this answer box, but I will try.

あなたの　うたから　ゆうきを　もらいました。
anatano utakara yuukio moraimashita.

You don't need to put spaces between phrases, but they will make the sentence easier to read when you write in Hiragana only.
If you are interested in Kanji (I know many people are fascinated with 
it) you can also write like this:

あなたの歌から勇気をもらいました。

It is easier for Japanese people to read a sentence with Kanji in it.


----------



## Erinelle

Thank you all so much for your help! I will probably use the one including kanji, but I will have to practice so that I can write it!
Again, thank you!


----------



## ihitokage

I just came across this topic and would like to ask a bit more.
So when I wanna say that someone has inspired me to do something, is it OK to say:
私はあなたからげんきをもらった ?
I have also found あなたに元気づけられた and あなたは自信を吹き込んでくれた
Is there any difference?

よろしくお願いします


----------



## frequency

ihitokage said:


> 私はあなたからげんきをもらった。I have also found あなたに元気づけられた。


Yes, good.


> あなたは自信を吹き込んでくれた。


I would say this is okay, but some people might say no. あなたは自信をくれた。is okay, too.


----------



## ihitokage

frequency said:


> Yes, good.
> 
> I would say this is okay, but some people might say no. あなたは自信をくれた。is okay, too.



ほんとにありがとうございます


----------



## karlalou

Well, for the above case, because it was a message to an artist from whom a fan having been given courages to overcome things in life, ～から元気/勇気 をもらいました is just the right, and 元気/勇気づけられました is also as good as that, and ～が元気／勇気／自信 を吹き込んでくれました sounds like good alterations.

These can be also used to vaguely state having been inspired to do anything, but if you want to mean something special like ideas or artistic activities, ～からインスピレーションをもらいました is commonly used.


----------



## ihitokage

karlalou said:


> Well, for the above case, because it was a message to an artist from whom a fan having been given courages to overcome things in life, ～から元気/勇気 をもらいました is just the right, and 元気/勇気づけられました is also as good as that, and ～が元気／勇気／自信 を吹き込んでくれました sounds like good alterations.
> 
> These can be also used to vaguely state having been inspired to do anything, but if you want to mean something special like artistic activities, ～からインスピレーションをもらいました is commonly used.



そうですか
ありがとうございます


----------

